# Programming environment in FreeBSD



## probe (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello,


What is the situation for standard programming environments in
FreeBSD for most popular languages, like C++, JAVA, etc.

I mean, there are command line compilers, but how things are
with some graphical IDE, like Eclipse, Netbeans,

regards


----------



## roddierod (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/ports/devel.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> I mean, there are command line compilers, but how things are
> with some graphical IDE, like Eclipse, Netbeans,



java/eclipse, java/netbeans


----------



## fonz (Sep 14, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> What is the situation for standard programming environments in
> FreeBSD for most popular languages, like C++, JAVA, etc.
> 
> I mean, there are command line compilers, but how things are
> with some graphical IDE, like Eclipse, Netbeans



Eclipse and Netbeans are both in ports. If I'm not mistaken, the former can be used for many languages, not just Java.

For the rest (e.g. C++-specific IDEs) I wouldn't know because I don't like IDEs.

Alphons

P.S. Vim can be rigged to act as an IDE...:h


----------



## probe (Sep 14, 2009)

*non ide*

You are right, specifically for system programming,
assembly, C and C++ do not require IDE at all,

regards


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 14, 2009)

I have used both Eclipse and NetBeans under FreeBSD without major problems.  NetBeans won't give you the graphical profiler saying you need to be on Linux or Solaris for that, and if you hit the Debug button it'll tell you that your version of GDB isn't supported, but other than that it works just fine.


----------



## copypaiste (Sep 15, 2009)

www/bluefish is ok for making various web-related stuff.


----------



## ephemera (Sep 15, 2009)

*gvim* although not a typical IDE works great for C/C++.


----------



## tankist02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another two for C++ are KDevelop and QTDesigner.


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 16, 2009)

I find kwrite works quite well for writing code...


----------



## doena (Sep 16, 2009)

Emacs also works quite well for C/C++, maybe even Java!


----------



## troberts (Sep 21, 2009)

*Geany, Anjuta, Code::Blocks*

From the Geany About page:





> Geany is a small and lightweight Integrated Development Environment. It was developed to provide a small and fast IDE, which has only a few dependencies from other packages. Another goal was to be as independent as possible from a special Desktop Environment like KDE or GNOME - Geany only requires the GTK2 runtime libraries.



Anjuta, on the other hand, is a full-blown IDE used for developing GTK/GNOME applications. The following is from its About page:





> Anjuta is a versatile Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for C and C++ on GNU/Linux. It has been written for GTK/GNOME and features a number of advanced programming facilities including project management, application wizards, an interactive debugger and a powerful source editor with source browsing and syntax highlighting.


Glade is integrated into the IDE and there is an option to build a subversion plugin.

Code::Blocks is an open source, cross-platform and free C/C++ IDE. It is built using the wxWidgets GUI library.


----------



## aragon (Sep 21, 2009)

I like editors/scite.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 23, 2009)

(g)vim


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vim is my favourite editor right now. Although it isn't an IDE, there are plenty of plugins available for it.


----------

